# Suggestion needed



## frankdfixer (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a fully modded Verizon SGS3 and I did a stupid thing and took my screen protector off my phone, and today I put my phone in my pocket and my keys shattered my glass. Should I get an insurance replacement or wait it out since the phone is still fully functional, get the s4 or something else? I wish Verizon would do a waterproof phone. Is there anything better than the s4 coming? I heard that the HTC officially won't be coming and the Nexus 5 is a long way off.


----------



## Chris6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that! 
I can't imagine your keys scratching your S3, let alone "shattering" it. Unless you sat down with it in your pocket with your keys against the screen.







I would have to say that more than likely your screen was already stressed or weakened by a separate incident. I keep mine in my pocket all the time and my keys don't even scratch the glass. The only thing that really scratches Gorilla Glass is sand.
Good luck!

tap'n


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

frankdfixer said:


> I have a fully modded Verizon SGS3 and I did a stupid thing and took my screen protector off my phone, and today I put my phone in my pocket and my keys shattered my glass. Should I get an insurance replacement or wait it out since the phone is still fully functional, get the s4 or something else? I wish Verizon would do a waterproof phone. Is there anything better than the s4 coming? I heard that the HTC officially won't be coming and the Nexus 5 is a long way off.


This thread has been moved to General. Please note that the Development section is for ROM or Kernel releases only. Thank you!


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

I read that the HTC one will be coming to VZW. If you like HTC the DNA is nice but I'd do an insurance claim.
My 2 cents.

id est quod est


----------



## jayRokk (Feb 23, 2013)

If you're planning to use "The keys broke my screen" insurance claim, you're going to have a bad time...

No really, they won't believe you since its really strong glass and keys,honestly, don't even scratch it.

I'd suggest buying a screen from eBay (7-25$) and try replacing it yourself. There is YouTube videos on how to replace them with just using a blow dryer and some small tools or knife....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

I heard RadioShack will replace the screen for you for $100 but can't confirm. Everything I've seen says its a pain in the ass to just replace the glass. 
Good luck!

????????


----------

